# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  One eye ... عين واحدهـ

## عبدالله الشيخ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم* 

*تحيه عطره للجميع* 
*مـــــن تجاربي مــــع أخي العزيـــــز* 
*تم التقاط هذه الصورة* 



*... عبدالله*

----------


## أبو سلطان

وحش ...

ايخوف ...

كأنه ظلام ليالي أيام زمان لأن القمر غيبته غيوم حمراء مخيفة

شكرا لك على الفكرة و الإخراج

----------


## اسيرة شوق

طريقــة اللإلتقــااط حلووه مـــــررره

لكن يخووف

اني جبـانه هع

يعطيك ربي العاافيه

ماعدمنااك

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن عليك ياعبدالله
جد الافكار إلي عندك في التصوير رهيبه مرررررررة
بس عندي سؤال 
لون العيون هو الاساس هيك
لو تم تغييرة بالفوتو
لان الشكل مع الاضاءة طالع رهيب مررررررررة ..
الله ينمي روح الابداع في التصوير يارب
ويحقق كل ما تتمناه ..
تمنياتي لك بالموفيقة الدائمة ..
تحياتي العطرة ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

يعطيك العافية 

صورة مميزة 
اخوي عبد الله   

ما ننحرم جديد عدستك 

دمت بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اماييي اتحوف
رغم الأبداع الي فيها

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن ..


تميز ص ـااارخ بالفـ ع ـل ..


التفاص ـيل قآآآس ـيه ،، ح ــاااده وقووويه ..


س ـلم إبداااع ع ـدستك المتفرده بهذا الـ ج ـمااال ..


وع ـطاااك ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديدك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الله تهبببببل بقوووووووه 

عجبتني حدهآآ 

بس مآتخوف بالعكس رهيبه 

آلتقآط ولا احلى  اخي عبدالله 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

سلمت من كل مكرو ه

----------


## ورده محمديه

ما شاء الله 
التقاطاتك جدا رائعه 
تسلم يمناك 
 موفق,, وعساك على القوه

----------

